# C&C : Generals 2



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2012)

*C&C : Generals 2*
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e5/Generals_2.png
welcome back,_G_eneral
*Publisher* :Electronic Arts
*Developer *: BioWare's Victory studios
*Engine*  : Frostbite 2

as all of the world's leaders are obliterated in a terrorist attack, leaving behind military superpowers. The Generals

teaser trailer
[YOUTUBE]w6bg6yhyTK4[/YOUTUBE]
screenies
*media.pcgamer.com/files/2011/12/commandandconquergeneralsscreen1.jpg



*media.pcgamer.com/files/2011/12/commandandconquergeneralsscreen2.jpg



the first c&c generals was an RTS revolving around three factions USA,China and GLA(terrorists)

In generals 2 tough there are again 3 factions the European Union,GLA and a yet to be announced faction


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 23, 2012)

Any generals players here? whats the basic resource in the generals series? like Tiberium in the Tiberium series.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Any generals players here? whats the basic resource in the generals series? like Tiberium in the Tiberium series.



i'm a generals player. the basic resoures in generals are these huge amounts of shipping crates(or "supply stockpiles" as the game calls them)only thing they're not unlimited like tiberium. Usa sends Chinooks,china sends trucks and GLA sends labourers to get supply crates
here's a pic
*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090603122225/cnc/images/c/ca/Supplies.PNG


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2012)

C&C Generals 1 wasn't a great experience but this one looks promising.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 24, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i'm a generals player. the basic resoures in generals are these huge amounts of shipping crates(or "supply stockpiles" as the game calls them)only thing they're not unlimited like tiberium. Usa sends Chinooks,china sends trucks and GLA sends labourers to get supply crates
> here's a pic
> *images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090603122225/cnc/images/c/ca/Supplies.PNG



Thanks for the info 
Btw, Tiberium isn't unlimited either


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Tiberium wasn't unlimited but it was more than enough to keep on harvesting for entire mission.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ Single player? I'm not sure, may be it was a design decision.
In the multiplayer, its like the amount of time of the game depends on the tiberium fields. More tiberium, longer and brutal matches, and vice versa.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^ Single player? I'm not sure, may be it was a design decision.
> In the multiplayer, its like the amount of time of the game depends on the tiberium fields. More tiberium, longer and brutal matches, and vice versa.



You said same thing in different words.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol!!
Its the same concept for any strategy game with base building


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Lol!!
> Its the same concept for any strategy game with base building



Not exactly. Play Company of heroes.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 26, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Lol!!
> Its the same concept for any strategy game with *base building*



Rule number #
Read before you post!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Rule number #
> Read before you post!



Well you can build bases but not massive bases like C&C. Still this game is more about fighting less about building.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2012)

wow...looks good!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 10, 2012)

C&C Generals 2 is up for pre-order in india on Origin
Buy Command & Conquer? Generals 2 PC Game - Download Command & Conquer? Generals 2 PC Game from Origin


----------

